# Marquette Wine recipe



## bpoli2 (Aug 9, 2012)

New to this site, and enjoying it. Also, new to wine making and have made a few batches from a box. However, I have access to approximately 100 pounds of marquette grapes and want to try making wine without the box ease. Am looking for any help (complete steps) to accommodate this wine making procedure with a nice recipe. Thanks in advance
dave


----------



## Duster (Aug 10, 2012)

I was hoping someone else would jump in on this one, I would crush them, add K-meta, check your TA and SG, adjust from there. Pitch yeast and press after about a week.
I can't say that I have ever done this with grapes yet but I have with other fruits.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 10, 2012)

Marquette can have a pretty low pH and high acid content so you will need to check both and do MLF as well.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry I didn't reply to this with specifics, but this is one of my specialty wines I have been perfecting for a number of years. Since I am commercial now, I need to keep a few things to myself in cases like this as this is a very public forum. Hope you understand.

I can tell you that the right numbers for the juice is very important as is the fermentation process with the correct yeasts.


----------

